# Please Help - IRCTC Failed Transaction



## lywyre (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I booked a ticket today on the IRCTC for travel from Erode to Katpadi on 21-10-2011. After the payment to ICICI, I got the confirmation of the transaction from the bank, but the IRCTC site's session timed out and the transaction is listed in the failed transactions.

I know that IRCTC will refund the money after two weeks, but now I am in a dilemma that since the bank has confirmed the transaction (IRCTC however, says the bank has not released payment), will IRCTC process and deliver the ticket (for example).

It would be better from the part of IRCTC to close the transaction with in a time frame if the bank transaction does not succeed. But since IRCTC haven't realised the payment and also the bank has deducted the same from my account, where do I stand?

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/2897/irctcicici.png

Should I book the ticket again, or does anybody have a better suggestion for my problem?

Thank you.

P.S: Please note there is no PNR number in the ticket. So, I guess it is safe to assume that the payment has not gone through, despite being deducted from my account. Or am I wrong?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I am sure IRCTC will return ur money in around 20 Days or less. I received My amount in 20 Days.. 

 In short, first check "*Booked history" section* If it does not show ur booked ticket. then rebook it..

I had this same scenario once and I re-booked my ticket and I got refund around 20 days as I remember

Also  *check your Email*. IRCTC sends failure/ success notice and also Ticket copy to ur mail..if it is their u have Booked it...

If u got ticket with *PNR*, then you can* verify* it by *Checking PNR status*.


----------



## asingh (Oct 19, 2011)

You will get it back. It should show under failed transactions.


----------



## Windows (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't worry. You'll get your money back


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

As far as my experience goes, IRCTC generally refund your money within a week. This is a failed transaction, so you will get your money back, don't worry.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 20, 2011)

IRCTC site is getting worse by the day. You'll seldom get uninterrupted access to this site in the mornings.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks all for your reply. That feels better. I went to the station and booked the ticket directly anyway.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> IRCTC site is getting worse by the day. You'll seldom get uninterrupted access to this site in the mornings.




Probably they need to upgrade their infrastructure.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 20, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> IRCTC site is getting worse by the day. You'll seldom get uninterrupted access to this site in the mornings.




Irctc has this problem for the Day it started.. It is impossible to book your tatkal ticket.  it is always server busy at morning becuase of tatkal Bookings. I always have to go to To ticket Counter for Tatkal  ticket at Early morning.. as Tatkal quota is filled on First  Day itself that too in less then 30 minutes after counter opens..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 20, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> IRCTC site is getting worse by the day. You'll seldom get uninterrupted access to this site in the mornings.



For same reason, I moved to Bookmytickets. Much better.


----------

